# Pregnant and not hungry?



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

I am very newly pregnant (maybe 5 weeks, haven't seen the doc yet), and I am not hungry at all. Nothing appeals to me, and I have to force myself to eat. I am not even interested in sweets (very odd for me). I have a little tiny bit of nausea, but that's not the reason why I am not hungry. In the morning I force myself to have some kefir so I can take my prenatal vitamin, and I force myself to pack a lunch. I had a piece of banana bread when I got to work, and now I am snacking on trail mix, even though I am not hungry. I do not remember this from when I was pregnant 10 years ago. Anyone else have this?


----------



## holz (Sep 25, 2009)

This is me. I'm almost 5 weeks, and I'll wake up starving, but by the time I have a few bites of something I feel full, and have no desire to eat for the rest of the day. I haven't had any nausea yet or anything.


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

When I woke up at 5 this morning to pee I was hungry but didn't eat, and by the time I woke up for real around 6:45 I wasn't hungry again.


----------



## lizardmom (Apr 3, 2008)

I honestly do not feel hungry ever from about week 5 to week 14. Instead of getting hungry I just get nauseous. I have to force down every single bite. I really miss the sensation of hunger.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

My appetite really tanked during the first tri too (and I'm normally a hearty eater.) I really had to force myself to eat anything beyond fresh fruit. Once I got past the 13th or 14th week it was like flipping a switch... and now I'm ravenously hungry 24/7!


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

I have also had a hard time eating. Nothing sounds good, but I'll force myself to pick something to eat. A couple bites of it and I'm done. I also love sweets, but I'm just starting to like them again at 13 weeks.

I think you are doing the right thing by trying to eat a little here and there. I understand how hard it can be, but our bodies need the nourishment.

Good luck!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not particularly hungry when I'm pregnant. In fact, I would say overall I am less hungry. I just force myself to eat, esp. in the first trimester when I have really bad morning sickness which is aggravated by not eating.


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

I could go days without eating. I'm sick as a dog and NOTHING appeals to me.....


----------



## sea_joy (Aug 5, 2006)

I know I'm pregnant because I lose ten pounds. I feel really sexy and everyone tells me I look great and then it hits me like a thunderbolt from heaven. I'm pregnant. I think this is God's way of giving me a little fun before I settle in to being pregnant again (for the third time, this time).

To the OP, you're only five weeks, don't worry too much, you'll get your appetite back. I've heard a theory that you lose your appetite in the beginning because your body is fasting the toxins out of your body so you have a shot of being super healthy while preggers.

At any rate, congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## kimkim (Sep 22, 2009)

me too! i'm having the opposite of cravings. nothing sounds good or tastes good. last week i made this great moussaka and i have all these leftovers and salad and just looking at it makes me want to barf. where last week it tasted delicious. poor DH has to eat all the leftovers alone. i never eat yogurt but that's all i have the taste for lately. tonigth i steamed zucchini and that worked. it's weird, feeling nauseous but eating making it worse. i've got some saltines i like so that helps. but i hate being a carb snacker but that's all i really want.


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

This will be my second babe (first one is 9), and I just don't remember the first pregnancy, other than I was a totally nasty person for the first 3 months. This time I am exhausted, sick and not hungry. Can't sleep, but every day around 11 I seriously feel like I am going to fall asleep in front of 30 students (doesn't matter what I am doing - lecturing, reading, sitting down, standing up. My body just starts to shut down).

My Xmas break starts tomorrow, so no work for two weeks. I am planning on resting and starting some yoga and just in general taking care of myself (which is difficult during the school year, pregnant or not!).


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds just like me. I have to force myself to eat most days and I eat pretty much whatever sounds remotely good to me at the time. My first 3 pregnancies I was sick for 4 months straight. This time the m/s has eased up much earlier (I'm 13w now) but I'm still choking down food. I will forget to eat and then my blood sugar will drop and I'll be nauseous and miserable, so I'll eat something. I have gone out for McDonalds double cheeseburgers so many times, it's disgusting. I can't eat McD's when I'm not pregnant, but with my ds and this one, it seems like that's all I can think about eating most of the time. And then when I do eat, I'll eat half the burger and be completely full.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I was like that during the whole first trimester. Eating was a chore that I had to do unless I wanted to get really nauseous. It wasn't until 14 or 15 weeks that I said "oh, I'm hungry" It was very exciting to be hungry again. I think I ran around the house rejoicing saying "I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Food was finally good and appealing again.


----------



## sheriwx (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm never very hungry at the beginning of my pregnancies. I also don't gain much weight until halfway through, when I am ravenous and gain 2-3 pounds a week until I finish the pregnancy.


----------

